# Hotmail on iPhone **UPDATED THREAD**



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

***UPDATE** See PAGE 3*

Does anybody know if you can get a Hotmail plus account via a UK payment?

My main email address is a 12 year old Hotmaill .com address that I don't want to give up for the main reason that it's 10 years old and I use it for everything, meaning it would be an absolute nightmare trying to update it with something else! I noticed today that iPhone 2.1 software allows you to use the Mail client with Hotmail Plus accounts so I'd like to use this, but I cant find any Hotmail Plus details on the MSN UK site etc, or evenwhen I'm logged into my Hotmail account.

Does anybody here have a Plus account?

Cheers


----------



## prt225TT (May 7, 2007)

I looked into this a while back, even asked a mate that works for Microsoft to ask around...

As far as I could find it wasn't possible as there is no pop3 or smtp for hotmail. The best I could find were services that pushed your hotmail emails for you, but required a paid subscription.

I didn't think Hotmail Plus made a difference, still not allowing push email.

I'm not sure where you're seeing the Hotmail Plus on 2.1 as I have the newest software too :? Are you talking about Microsoft Exchange?


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

prt225TT said:


> I'm not sure where you're seeing the Hotmail Plus on 2.1 as I have the newest software too :?


Enter your hotmail details into the 'other' option when setting up a mail account for the first time. On the old iPhone sofware it would simply refuse the account, however, on 2.1 it recognises the settings but says you need a 'plus' account to use it on the iPhone. 



prt225TT said:


> Are you talking about Microsoft Exchange?


Nope I use the new 2.x.x 'Exchange' settings for my work eMail.


----------



## prt225TT (May 7, 2007)

Hotmail Plus is £14.99 for the year... hmmm...


----------



## prt225TT (May 7, 2007)

http://mailcall.spaces.live.com/blog/cn ... 4348.entry

Interesting bit

"In the interest of transparency though I want to be clear that we have plans to offer POP to all users (all premium and free) but we aren't ready to do that yet. I can't comment on a timeframe for when free users will get POP, but we hope to do so within the next 12 months."

And the comments at the bottom say its a beta and very buggy, so maybe best leaving it a while or waiting for the problems to iron out and get it when its free.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

prt225TT said:


> Hotmail Plus is £14.99 for the year... hmmm...


As you say it does seem a complete bargain! Found this page, is that what you found as well?

Did you also try the settings in your iPhone's 'other' settings, and get that 'plus' message I got?



prt225TT said:
 

> http://mailcall.spaces.live.com/blog/cns!CC9301187A51FE33!44348.entry
> 
> Interesting bit
> 
> ...


Hmmm, I think you may be right. Looks like I'll stick to using the mobile.live website through Safari for the time being. Would be nice to have 'push' Hotmail though, so i'll be keeping an eye on this. Let me know if you go for it.


----------



## prt225TT (May 7, 2007)

Yeah I tried to set it up under "other".

When I tried this several months ago it gave you more options, for pop3, smtp etc... so it looks like you'll have to wait until its free. I'll ask my mate at Microsoft if he knows anything, as he is a "technological evangelist" so has to be up-to date with a lot of their tech.

I resent paying £14.99 for a beta that is buggy as hell. Beta releases should be free to help iron out bugs :? :x


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

I did have a hotmail Plus account. I set it up when Editor of absoluTTe as it allowed me to send and receive much bigger files than was allowed at that time.

However, it was pretty much useless within about a year as all the stuff I'd paid for was then free. Don't know anything about push email though.


----------



## Mackem (May 22, 2002)

I've got a Hotmail plus account and just renewed today using a UK credit card. I also get my Hotmail pushed to my iPhone Touch using Izymail. There are a few tutes on YouTube such as this one: 




I believe it should work on the iPhone also.....

Cheers


----------



## prt225TT (May 7, 2007)

Izymail only has a 1 month free trial period... guess you pay for it? :?


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

prt225TT said:


> Izymail only has a 1 month free trial period... guess you pay for it? :?


I personally would never use Izymail because it stores your hotmail password on its systems.


----------



## prt225TT (May 7, 2007)

kmpowell said:


> prt225TT said:
> 
> 
> > Izymail only has a 1 month free trial period... guess you pay for it? :?
> ...


Thats one thing, but all reviews on the net say its secure :?

I have seen some light if you want it sorting now...

Hotmail Plus allows email forwarding to ANY email account. So setup a Gmail account, and have Hotmail forward everything to Gmail. This seems the simplest and safest way right now. Regular Hotmail wont forward to any account outside the msn realms.


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

Kev

This may be of use http://ask-leo.com/how_do_i_automatical ... _mail.html

Only downside appears to be :- Note: Forwarded messages are deleted from Windows Live Hotmail.

Also would need having a pop3 account to connect to in the normal way.

HTH

Norman


----------



## prt225TT (May 7, 2007)

NormStrm said:


> Kev
> 
> This may be of use http://ask-leo.com/how_do_i_automatical ... _mail.html
> 
> ...


This is what I explained above, BUT it fails to inform you that you WILL need to pay for Hotmail Plus. Simple as. Failing that, wait for microsoft to release the free version sometime this year.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

***UPDATE***

Sorry to drag this Sptember thread back to the top - but I was playing around today and found something that might be of some use to everybody who was in the same position as me!

Hotmail now works on POP3, but I've found out that *you do not need a PLUS account to access it on your iPhone using the mail application!* Hotmail accounts over 5 years old that you use regularly (you've not let expire after 30 days) will now work with the mail.app on 2.2>

Set-up a new mail account using 'other' and tap in your Hotmail details. The phone will reject it and say that you need a plus account. *But*, go back to settings>mail>hotmail and type in the following settings:

Account: ON

*POP Account Information:*
Name: (Enter your name)
Address: [email protected] (note: enter your full Hotmail e-mail address)
Description: Hotmail

*Incoming Mail Server:*
Host Name: pop3.live.com
User Name: [email protected] (note: enter your full Hotmail e-mail address)
Password: password (note: enter your Hotmail password)

*Outgoing Mail Server (SMTP):*
Server: On
Host Name: smtp.live.com
User Name: [email protected] (note: enter your full Hotmail e-mail address)
Password: password (note: enter your Hotmail password)
USE SSL: On
Authentication: Password
Server Port: 587

*Click on Advanced Settings:*
Uses SSL: On
Authentication: Password
Delete from Server: When removed from Inbox (or your preferred option)
Server Port: 995

... restart your mail app and it should work.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Just checked and the Hotmail account will allow you to 'PUSH' as well.


----------



## jiggyjaggy (May 27, 2004)

Just to confirm all this "french"...

1) You have to subscribe to Hotmail Plus and pay £15 a year
2) You need to have a iPhone on 2.2 software version

And then using the details just listed you can get push hotmail to the iphone???

If so, FINIALLLLLLYYYY!!! You just saved me a purchase of a Blackberry!


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

jiggyjaggy said:


> 1) You have to subscribe to Hotmail Plus and pay £15 a year


Nope, there is no need to subscribe to plus, read my update post at the end of P1. This now works on normal free hotmail accounts that are over 5 years old.


----------



## jiggyjaggy (May 27, 2004)

sweet, seeing as I stated my hotmail like 12 years ago I will give this a try tonight, good find!!!


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Just a shame it's not IMAP and only pop 

I've had to pay £15 a year for both of my hotmail accounts to be set up with IMAP via a middle man type company, which works very well actually.

Nick


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

Great thread - I've not quite managed to get it to work though. May be that I am using a iTouch but I don't think so. Will double check the settings and see if I can resolve the issue....I'm likely to be back for clarification though...


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

Can't get a connection to pop3.live.com

In your settings, you show the pop server as having an address pop3.live.com (port 225) - does the port 225 bit need to be in that line too or is that an advanced setting?


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

BreTT said:


> Can't get a connection to pop3.live.com
> 
> In your settings, you show the pop server as having an address pop3.live.com (port 225) - does the port 225 bit need to be in that line too or is that an advanced setting?


Sorry, I meant just port "995" in Advanced. I'll edit my post so it's less confusing.


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

kmpowell said:


> BreTT said:
> 
> 
> > Can't get a connection to pop3.live.com
> ...


Cheers - part of me hoped that wasn't the answer as that it what I have (oh and I meant 995 - oops). Is it definitely port 25 in the outgoing mail server bit? Mine read something like 957 (whatever it was, it certainly wasn't 25 anyway)?


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

BreTT said:


> Is it definitely port 25 in the outgoing mail server bit?


Try 587. I'll update my origin thread with further details


----------



## elrao (Apr 19, 2005)

I set mine up when I first got the phone and it rejected it saying it wasn't a plus account. I did nothing, then one day about a month (??) ago my phone wouldn't stop buzzing ... it was trying to download the hundreds of emails in my hotmail, everytime I cleared some out, it downloaded more!!

Turned it off in the end, till I clean up my hotmail!!


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

It's the connection to the pop server that is failing. Any other ideas?


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

BreTT said:


> It's the connection to the pop server that is failing. Any other ideas?


Your 'name' in POP Account Information must be exactly the same 'display name' as you have on your account e.g mine is "Kevin Powell" (no quotes)

The 'description' must also be "Hotmail"


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

kmpowell said:


> BreTT said:
> 
> 
> > It's the connection to the pop server that is failing. Any other ideas?
> ...


Kev,

Thanks very much - have made all the changes that you suggested and it still wasn't working....I'd forgotten that I went out to Frankfurt on Monday and turned my wi-fi off before the flight..... 

Thanks - working a treat now 

Cheers,
Brett


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

BreTT said:


> Thanks - working a treat now


Nice one, you had me worried there for a minute!


----------



## jiggyjaggy (May 27, 2004)

Works perfectly for me, in fact I just put in my username and password, I didn't even have to go back and ammend any settings!   Nice one!!!


----------



## prt225TT (May 7, 2007)

Good work


----------



## JamesR (Jul 11, 2008)

amazing!! thank you!


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

Cheers for this Kev! 

Anyone know how I can access my email folders, especially the junk folder? It only shows the inbox and trash, but gmail shows all folders :?:


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Carlos said:


> Cheers for this Kev!
> 
> Anyone know how I can access my email folders, especially the junk folder? It only shows the inbox and trash, but gmail shows all folders :?:


'Pop' will only show the inbox, sent and trash. To access other folders you need IMAP, which unfortunately Hotmail isn't.


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

I use IzzyMail with my two main email accounts. It acts as a middleman between me and hotmail allowing full IMAP access. Costs £15 a year per account, but it's nice and easy and seems very relliable.

I've got a 3rd account which I only just monitor the inbox of in case, couldn't justify another £15 for that account, so the new pop access is great.

Nick


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Nem said:


> I use IzzyMail with my two main email accounts. It acts as a middleman between me and hotmail allowing full IMAP access. Costs £15 a year per account, but it's nice and easy and seems very relliable.


Nick - go careful if you use your Hotmail account for anything financially sensitive. I won't use izzymail (or any other similar app) because it transpires that they store your username and password.


----------



## QuackingPlums (Mar 10, 2004)

Is there any way to keep the inboxes in sync between the iPhone and the web client? I don't have access to any web-based mail client from work so I check Hotmail through my phone, deleting all the junk, etc as I go. When I get home, everything is still there and I have to delete it all again!

Am I missing a setting?


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

QuackingPlums said:


> Am I missing a setting?


Nope - that's IMAP, which it doesn't currently support.


----------



## PaulRS3 (May 7, 2002)

Having just found this thread, and my first post on the "new" forum (Im sure some will remember me! ) I have been using Mboxmail app to access Hotmail on my Ipod touch, and its been superb.

Out of curiosity, i will certainly try kev's settings, and see if it is any better than Mboxmail.


----------



## PaulRS3 (May 7, 2002)

Kev/All

I have just tried your method posted earlier, and only needed to enter the pop Account info, as my hotmail account is an old one.

It certainly works!, but it only gives you the inbox.

If you are happy with this, then you will absolutely love Mboxmail! Its the best £5.99 i have spent, and an absolute must have for hotmail users.

I have full use of my account including

Inbox
Junk
Local drafts
Sent
Deleted
and any personal folders.

and it fully sync's , deleted, sent , the lot. WITHOUT having to give your password to a third party like Izzymail.

http://www.mboxmail.com/?appstore=mboxmail

I hope this helps you out. Let us know how you get on.


----------



## cuTTsy (Jan 31, 2003)

Kev

Thanks for this, bought my wife a 3GS for her birthday at the weekend and remembered this thread and it set up very easily!

Appreciated

Mathew


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

***UPDATE***

Thought I'd drag this thread back up for a third time because Hotmail is now supported fully through Exchange ActiveSync with Push. That means *ALL* your folders are displayed and synced in real time, including deleting, moving etc etc 8)

Step 1: On your iPhone, go to Settings > Mail, Contacts, Calendars > and create a new Microsoft Exchange account.

Step 2: Enter the following information:

Email: [email protected]
Server address: m.hotmail.com
SSL: enabled
Username: [email protected]
Password: password
Domain: <blank>

Step 3: Go to your mail.app and you should see your new Hotmail Exchange account.


----------



## jiggyjaggy (May 27, 2004)

Great find. Just deleted the old settings you provided fews months back and set these ones up. Work an absolute treat. You've made my day buddy!


----------



## TheMetalMan0 (Jun 30, 2009)

Nice one cheers for this. Was really bugging me it not syncing back to the server.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Works just the same with my ipod


----------



## jamietd (Aug 25, 2010)

Just done this, sooooooo much better.
Now dont have to mess about deleting emails on iphone,ipad and windows live mail.
Excellent


----------



## jiggyjaggy (May 27, 2004)

Ditto, this has made things so much easier for me! Great synergy by Hotmail and great spot!


----------

